
TxHash Bridges the Gap Between Web 2.0 and Blockchain Events - ultimatejman
https://medium.com/@txhash/fc77d2c1dcdb
======
bopodelvalle
I've been looking a long time for a tool to do this. This one was by far the
simplest and easiest to use. Congrats!

------
emmanuelindex
Many companies that will integrate blockchain technologies will look for this
kind of tools in the near future

------
derouck
That's a nice solution to bring blockchain closer to classic applications and
processes! Good luck!

~~~
ultimatejman
I think so too. It will become more and more useful as various blockchains run
in parallel, and you want one api.

------
ultimatejman
I actually used this to integrate ETH payments into slack notifications

